# F1 and WRC Star Kimi Raikkonen Tests Peugeot 908



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Today, the 2007 F1 World Champion Kimi Räikkönen drove for the first time with the Peugeot 908 on the Aragon circuit. 

Towards the end of the morning, the Finn took part into the session alongside Franck Montagny, Stéphane Sarrazin, Simon Pagenaud and Alexander Wurz. He covered a series of 35 laps on a circuit he’s never driven on. 

Olivier Quesnel, Peugeot Sport Director: 
"Originally, this test session was planned for a long time in order to prepare the rest of the season on top of which we have allowed Kimi to discover the 908. As of today, nothing has been scheduled or planned for the future." 


Kimi Raïkkönen: 
"I enjoyed this test with Peugeot. The 908 is a really fun car to drive." 

Pascal Dimitri - Peugeot Sport Team Manager: 
"Kimi arrived yesterday evening in order to meet up with the team, prepare his seat and set up his driving position. He adapted very quickly to the car and gave us a valuable technical feedback. It is always interesting to get inputs from drivers such as Kimi."


----------

